# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  آليات الملاحقة فى نطاق القانون الجنائى الدولى الانسانى

## dr.mohamedlutfi

*آليات الملاحقة فى نطاق القانون الجنائى الدولى الانسانى*
*مختصر رسالة ماجستير* 
*للباحث / محمد لطفى عبد الفتاح*
*نوقشت بتاريخ 6/12/2005 بحقوق المنصورة**مقدمة الرسالة :**مـقدمـة*

*أولاً : إشكاليات الدراسة :*

*إن تدويل قواعد القانون الجنائي بفعل البعد الإنساني الذي خلفته الحروب والصراعات المسلحة أصبح ضرورة تتصاعد وتيرتها يوما بعد يوم. فالحرب – على ما تبدو – واقع لازم الإنسانية منذ بدء الخليقة ، ويكفينا فى هذا المقام أن نذكر أن ما يقارب أربعة عشر ألف حرب قد اشتعلت خلال خمسة آلاف سنة من التاريخ خلفت نحو خمس مليارات قتيل ، وان خلال حقبة تاريخية تزيد على الثلاثة آلاف سنة لم يعرف العالم سوى نحو مائتى وخمسون عاماً فقط من السلام وقد نذكر بالأسى أن الحرب العالمية الأولى وحدها قد خلفت نحو عشرة مليون قتيل ونحو واحد وعشرين مليون نسمة قد ماتوا بفعل التشريد والأمراض التى نجمت عنها ويكفى للمتفحص أن يقف عند الحرب العالمية الثانية كى يتلمس الفاجعة التى خلفتها تلك الحرب وتمثلت فى نحو أربعين مليون قتيل ما بين مدنى وعسكرى[1].*
*وليست فظائع النزاعات المسلحة بين جمهوريات يوغوسلافيا السابقة فى البوسنة والهرسك ما بين أعوام 1992 – 1995 عنا ببعيدة الأمر دفع بمجلس الأمن لأن يتخذ قراريه رقمى 808 فى 22 فبراير 1993 ، 827 فى 25 مايو 1993 استهدافاً لإنشاء محكمة جنائية دولية لمحاكمة كبار مجرمى الحرب المسئولين عن تلك الصراعات.*
*وقبل أن تهدأ نار تلك المذابح استيقظ ضمير العالم على فظائع وانتهاكات للروابط الإنسانية بين بنى البشر في الصومال بين عامي 1992 –1993 ، وفى الإقليم الرواندي في عام 1994، وفى ألبانيا في غضون شهر مارس 1997 ، وفى كسوفا بين عامى 1998 –1999 ، وفى سيراليون بين عامى 1999 – 2000.*
*ونحسب أن الضمير الإنسانى ليس بغافل عن تلك الفظائع التى تكشفها وسائل الإعلام كل يوم ضد أبناء الشعب الفلسطينى منذ أن شرع فى انتفاضته المباركة فى الثامن والعشرين من شهر سبتمبر من عام 2001 والتى بلغت ذروتها حال قيام سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلى باجتياحها الوحشى البربرى للضفة الغربية فى التاسع والعشرين من مارس عام 2002 وما خلفه هذا الاجتياح من مجازر فى مخيم جنين ومدينة نابلس[2] ، وها هى المذابح تتواصل ما بين عامى 2004/2005 على ارض السودان وإقليمها المعذب دارفور الذى خرج رغم أنف الحكومة السودانية من قالبه الوطنى المحض إلى قالبه الدولى بموجب قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1593 فى 31/3/2005 الذى يقضى بإحالة ملف دارفور إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية للمعاقبة على الانتهاكات التى ارتكبتها ميليشيات الجنجاويد وبمباركة من قيادات الحكومة السودانية قبل بعض العناصر الأفريقية والعربية من أبناء دارفور[3].* 
*وهنا يثار التساؤل ما هى الآلية المثلى التى تقع فى يد الإنسانية من أجل كبح تلك النزاعات ؟ وما هى الآلية المثلى نحو تقرير ملاحقة فاعلة للمسئولين عن الأضرار والجرائم التى قد تخلفها نزاعات الأمس أو تلك النزاعات التى تستيقظ الإنسانية فى يوم ما على نشوبها ؟.*
*لا شك أن إنشاء قواعد دولية جنائية تمثل آلية فاعلة فى مواجهة الحرب وآثارها قد أخذ حيزاً طويلاً من الكفاح بفعل العديد من الجهود يأتى على رأسها جهد السويسرى " هنرى دونان " الذى خلفت دعوته ميلاد اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر فى عام 1863 على اثر الفظائع التى خلفتها حرب سولفرينو فى إيطاليا بين جيوش نابليون الثالث الفرنسى وجيوش ماكسميليان النمساوى عام 1859 وسرعان ما تكاتفت الجهود الدبلوماسية لإقرار اتفاقية جنيف الأولى حول تحسين حال العسكريين الجرحى والمرضى فى الميدان والموقعة فى 22 أغسطس من عام 1864 وفى هذا التاريخ ولأول مرة انتقل القانون الدولى الإنسانى من مرحلة الدعوات الدينية والإنسانية والفلسفية ومرحلة التطبيقات والقواعد العرفية إلى مرحلة القانون المكتوب ، ودون الدخول فى عرض تاريخى ليس هو مقامه فى هذا التقديم نذكر فقط أن الإنسانية قد شهدت لحظة تقف عندها بالإجلال حينما نجح مؤتمر روما الدبلوماسى فى صيف عام 1998 فى إقرار نظام روما الأساسى للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة فى السابع عشر من يوليو عام 1998 استهدافاً لإقامة نظام قضائى جنائى دائم يمثل آلية للملاحقة عن الجرائم الدولية والذى دخل حيز النفاذ بالفعل ببلوغ التصديقات على هذا النظام نحو ستون تصديق وهو النصاب الذى استلزمه النظام الأساسى للدخول فى حيز النفاذ[4].*
*نحن إذاً أمام آلية ارتضتها الدول للمعاقبة على نمط من الجرائم ذو طبيعة دولية وهنا تطرح بعض الأسئلة : ما مضمون الاختصاص الذى حددته المادة الخامسة من هذا النظام ؟ وهل أضاف جديداً عن أنماط الملاحقة السابقة فى محاكم دولية مؤقتة من أمثال محاكم نورمبرج وطوكيو ويوغوسلافيا ورواندا ؟ كما أن تعبير النظام الأساسى للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية عن كونها محكمة مكملة للولايات القضائية الجنائية الوطنية يطرح التساؤل حول مضمون مبدأ الاختصاص التكاملى ، أو ما يسمى مبدأ التكامل بين المحكمة الجنائية الدولية والقضاء الوطنى ؟ وهو ما تختلف فيه المحكمة الجنائية الدولية عن محكمتى يوغوسلافيا ورواندا الجنائيتين الدوليتين حيث أن هاتين الأخيرتين لهما اختصاص متلازم أو مشترك مع الولاية القضائية للمحاكم الوطنية أو بالأحرى اختصاص أولى بحيث يحق لأى من المحكمتين أن تطلب من المحاكم الوطنية فى أى وقت أن تذعن لولايتها[5].*
*وهنا يصطدم المشرع المصرى – والعربي في مجمله[6] - بأزمة يتعين عليه تجاوزها ألا وهى غياب الآلية التشريعية الوطنية إذا ما أراد هذا المشرع أن يستخدم الرخصة التى سمح له بها نظام روما الأساسى والمتمثلة فى علو الاختصاص الوطنى على اختصاص المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ؟* 
*ويؤسفنا القول أن المشرع المصرى – رغم بعض الجهود التنظيمية[7] - لم ُيعد شيئاً ومن هنا تأتى الأهمية الكبرى لهذا العمل المتواضع. فليس بين يدى المشرع المصرى قواعد موضوعية واضحة تحدد مضمون الجرائم دولية النشاط كجرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم إبادة الجنس ، كما أن القواعد الإجرائية التى تحدد اختصاص القاضى الجنائى الوطنى مكانياً تكاد تقتصر على مبدأ الإقليمية الشهير والاستثنائيين اللذين تعجُ بهما مؤلفات القسم العام من قانون العقوبات وهما مبدأ شخصية قانون لعقوبات وعينية قانون العقوبات ( المواد من 1-4 من قانون العقوبات المصرى ) ، فى الوقت الذى يفرض علينا الواقع المعاصر أن نمُد اختصاص القضاء الجنائى الوطنى إلى خارج حدودنا الإقليمية بل والى غير المصريين جناة كانوا أو مجنياً عليهم. ففى عالم يموج اليوم بالمشاعر الإنسانية الدولية أصبح من المتعذر أن يتمسك التشريع الوطنى المصرى بقواعد تلائم الجرائم الداخلية وفى روابط يكون المصرى أحد أطرافها سواءً جانيا أو مجنياً عليه.*
*وليأخذ المشرع المصرى فى ذلك بالتجارب التى طرحتها الأنظمة التشريعية فى عديد من الدول والتى سوف تتناولها الأوراق اللاحقة من هذا العمل سواء تلك التجارب التى عبرتها دول عربية كاليمن بقانونها رقم 21 لسنة 1998 والأردن بقانون عقوبتها العسكرى لعام 2000 ، واللذين حاولا إدماج الانتهاكات الجسيمة الناشئة عن الجرائم الدولية الواردة فى اتفاقات جنيف الأربع لعام 1949 وبروتوكوليها لعام 1977 ضمن تشريعها الوطنى ؛ أو بالتجارب التى مارستها الدول الأوربية وعلى رأسها المشرع البلجيكى[8] فى قانونه الصادر فى السادس عشر من يونيو عام 1993 ، وكذا المشرع الفرنسى[9] فى قانون العقوبات الجديد والذى دخل حيز النفاذ فى الأولى من شهر مارس عام 1994 .*
*والحق أن الواقع التشريعى المصرى لملاحقة الجرائم الدولية وخاصةً ما يتصل بقواعد القانون الدولى الإنسانى أبان النزاعات المسلحة - وهو موضوع رسالتنا - هو من قبيل ذر الرماد فى العيون ؛ فكيف لنا أن نصدق أن المادة 151 من الدستور المصرى التى تقضى بان تكون للمعاهدات قوة القانون بعد إبرامها والتصديق عليها ونشرها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة أن تملأ الفراغ التشريعى الوطنى فى مواجهة انتهاكات القانون الدولى الإنسانى ، فالحقيقة أن المشرع الدولى لا يحدد بدقة العناصر والأركان التى تقوم عليها الجريمة الدولية ، كما لا يحدد لها العقوبات الأمر الذى يجافى مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ذلك البنيان الذى تقوم عليه دعائم القانون الجنائى الوطنى هذا عن الدستور ، فإذا انتقلنا إلى واقع مدونة العقوبات المصرية نكاد لا نلمح نصوصاً تتصل بالجرائم الماسة بأحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى فى شقه الجنائى إلا المادة 251 مكرراً من قانون العقوبات التى قررت تشديد عقوبات الجرائم المشار إليها فى الباب الأول من الكتاب الثانى ، أى المواد من 230الى 251 فى شأن القتل والضرب إذا ما ارتكبت ووقعت أثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الأعداء للتماثل مع تلك العقوبات المقررة لهذه الجرائم إذا وقعت بسبق الإصرار أو الترصد[10].*
*كما عاقبت المادة 317 البند تاسعاً بالحبس مع الشغل على السرقات التى ترتكب أثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الأعداء . وهنا يثور التساؤل أبهذين النصين يمكن أن يتجاوب المشرع المصرى مع واقع دولى يموج بمشاعر الإنسانية لا تفرق بين وطنى وأجنبى بين مسلم ووثنى ، عالم سقطت فيه الفواصل بين البشر ، عالم يصبح انغلاق المشرع المصرى على نفسه هو من قبيل الحكم بالإعدام والخروج بتشريعاتنا من عالم الإنسانية ، وقد تعلو الحناجر فى محاولة لإشعال بريق أمل داخل هذا الواقع التشريعى المظلم متلمسين هذا البريق بالاستناد إلى قانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم 25 لسنة 1966 من أجل التوفيق بين القانون الوطنى وأحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى.*
*والحق أن المستعرض لأحكام هذا القانون وخاصة فى مواده 4 ، 126 ، 127 ، 137 ، 141 ، 151 ، 152 لا يكاد يلمح تجاوباً فعلياً مع ما بلغه القانون الدولى الإنسانى فى شقيه الدولى المحض والجنائى المحض من تطور.*
*والواقع انه يجب على المشرع المصرى استشراق آفاق مستقبلية لإدخال أحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى حيز النفاذ. ذلك انه مهما كان الدور الذى قد تلعبه المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة فى يوم أو وقت ما فانه لا يمكن التعويل عليها كليةً لضمان تحقيق العدالة الجنائية فى مقام الجرائم الدولية ، فحتى لا تكون الأعناق مشرئبة فقط إلى تلك الأخيرة على أهميتها فانه لا بد من إيلاء كل الأهمية للقضاء الجزائى الوطنى ، وهنا يتوجب علينا التساؤل كيف يتسنى للمشرع الجنائى المصرى أن يجرى إنفاذاً لأحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى بحيث يتيسر لديه آلية فاعلة موضوعياً وإجرائياً لملاحقة مرتكبى الجرائم الدولية[11].*
*ولا نحسب أن هذا من قبيل الالتزام الأدبى أو الطبيعى الذى يمكن للمشرع الوطنى أن يتغافل أو يتوانى قليلاً عن تحقيقه بل هو التزام قانونى فرضه نظام روما الأساسى بوجوب أن تأخذ الدول بمبدأ الاختصاص العالمى لقمع جرائم الحرب الدولية والعقاب عليها حين قال فى ديباجته " من واجب كل دولة أن تمارس ولايتها القضائية الجنائية على أولئك المسئولين عن ارتكاب جرائم دولية " ، أن تحقيق هذا الالتزام يجب إذاً أن يلازمه استيعاب تشريعى داخلى للنصوص الدولية وإفراغ هذه الأخيرة فى صورة جرائم محددة وواضحة الأركان مع تحديد النسق الإجرائى الواجب إتباعه فى مواجهة تلك الجرائم من تحقيق ومحاكمة. إنه لا بد من "الاستثمار" فى القضاء الجنائى الوطنى بحيث يصبح هذا الأخير هو الآلية الفعالة واليد الطولى لعقاب مرتكبى الانتهاكات الجسيمة لأحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى.*
*ولعلنا ُنوفق من خلال هذا العمل المتواضع أن نبين الكيفية التى يمكن للمشرع المصرى أن يجرى عملية الاستيعاب التشريعى لأحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى.*
*أن هذا الاهتمام بالقضاء الجنائى الوطنى كأداة لمكافحة الجرائم الدولية يفرضه واقع الصعوبات التى واجهت القضاء الجنائى الدولى المؤقت منه والدائم ، ففى كل مرة كانت تنشأ فيه محكمة جنائية دولية كنا نصطدم بعقبات قانونية ومادية كبيرة ويأتى على رأسها إشكالية تسليم المجرمين وهى إشكالية تحتاج إلى التسوية عبر تشريع وطنى مناسب من شأنه حال وقوع انتهاكات جسيمة لأحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى استبعاد الدوافع والأهداف السياسية للجريمة كمبرر لرفض تسليم المجرمين ، وهنا يثور التساؤل حول الأحكام القانونية المنظمة لإشكالية تسليم المجرمين ؟ خاصة من حيث شروطه فى نطاق الجرائم الدولية سواءً ما يتصل منها بأطراف العلاقة فى التسليم وطبيعة الجرائم التى يجوز فيها هذا التسليم. ويطرح كل هذا بالضرورة تساؤلاً حول العلاقة بين المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة وإجراء التسليم.*

*ونكاد لا نطرح إشكالية جديدة حول أثر التمسك ببعض الدفوع لنفى المسئولية الجنائية الدولية كأثر الحصانات والدفع بالتقادم والدفع بإطاعة الأوامر العليا للقادة والرؤساء والدفع بالعفو الجنائى سواء من دولة الجانى أو دولة المجنى عليه ، وأخيراً الدفع بسابقة الفصل فى الموضوع وهو ما يوجب علينا أن نطرح تساؤلاً كبيراً حول حجية الحكم الجنائى الوطنى أمام القضاء الجنائى الدولى وكذا حجية الأحكام الجنائية الصادرة عن هذا الأخير أمام القضاء الجنائى الوطنى.*
*ولا يمكن لهذا العمل أن يغفل للإشكاليات التى نشأت بميلاد الآلية الجنائية الدولية والمتمثلة فى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة وأولى التساؤلات التى يطرحها هذا الميكانيزم الجديد فى الملاحقة هو البحث عن طبيعته وطبيعة القانون الواجب التطبيق أمامها ، ثم الميكانيزم الإجرائى الذى يحكم اختصاص تلك المحكمة وإجراءات التحقيق أمامها ، وكذا ضمانات وقواعد المحاكمة.*

*وإذا ما قابلنا تلك التوجهات الدولية وبعض من جوانب نظرية الحرب فى الإسلام من حيث أهداف تلك الأخيرة والفئات المشمولة بالحماية أبانها وتلك الأهداف والفئات المشمولة بحماية القانون الجنائى الإنسانى الدولى المعاصر لربما استبان لنا مدى تكامل النظرة الإنسانية التى عاشتها الشعوب مع تنوع حضارتها وأديانها ليظهر لنا فى النهاية بعداً أحادى النظرة ينطبق على الإنسان من حيث كونه إنساناً لا فارق فى ذلك بين مختلفى اللون أو الجنس أو الدين أو العقيدة.*

*ثانياً : خطة الدراسة :*
*لم يكن لهذا العمل إلا أن يتم فى قالب مقارن بحكم طبيعته ، فهو موضوع تتجاذبه طائفتين من الأفكار : الطائفة الأولى تتعلق بموقف التشريعات الوطنية من أعمال قواعد القانون الدولى الإنسانى والطائفة الثانية تتمثل فى الجهود الدولية لإنشاء آلية دولية للمعاقبة على جرائم القانون الدولى الإنسانى وهاتين الطائفتين قد خصصنا لهما القسم الثانى من رسالتنا والمعنون بآليات الملاحقة الوطنية والدولية لجرائم القانون الدولى الإنسانى.ومن خلال هذا القسم سوف نستظهر منهج التجريم الذى اتبعه القانون المصرى سواءً فى قانون العقوبات العام أو فى قانون العقوبات العسكرى للمعاقبة على الانتهاكات دولية الأثر وإذا ما استبان لنا قصور ما اتبعه المشرع المصرى من منهج توجب علينا البحث فى التعديلات المقترحة من أجل تفعيل قدرة المشرع المصرى على المواجهة باحثين حول موضع النصوص المقترحة والطريقة التى بواسطتها يتأتى هذا التعديل واستكشاف قصور هذا المنهج أو كماله لا يتأتى إلا من خلال انعقاد المقارنة بموقف التشريعات الأخرى الأوربى منها أو العربى ، وسواءً تمثل ذلك فى تشريعات كانت قائمة قبل اعتماد النظام الأساسى للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية أو سُنت بعد ذلك.*
*وإذا كان الانتهاء من هذا الجزء سوف يرسم لنا صورة عن القضاء الجنائى الوطنى الفعال فى مواجهة الجرائم الدولية أبان النزاعات المسلحة فان فاعلية الملاحقة لا نستظهرها إلا بالكشف عن آليات الملاحقة على المستوى الدولى سواء تلك التى باشرت مهامها منذ سنوات طويلة ( معاهدة فرساى – نورمبرج - طوكيو ) أو تلك التى باشرت مهامها منذ سنوات قريبة (محكمة يوغوسلافيا السابقة – محكمة رواندا) أو تلك الآلية التى نحيا فى رحابه الآن ( المحكمة الحنائية الدولية الدائمة ) وبتخصيص الحديث عن تلك الأخيرة لا بد من البحث عن مضمون تلك الرابطة التى فرضها النظام الأساسى للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية بين تلك الأخيرة وبين القضاء الجنائى الوطنى والمتمثل فيما يعرف بمبدأ تكاملية المحكمة الجنائية الدولية مع التشريعات الوطنية.*
*وإذا ما استبان لنا أن المحكمة الجنائية الدولية هى قضاء يأتى كقضاء احتياطي لتوجب علينا بعد ذلك حدود المسئولية الجنائية أمامها سواء ما يتعلق بشروط ممارسة الاختصاص وقيوده الزمنية ونطاقه من حيث الأشخاص والموضوع ثم بيان العوائق التى تقف حائلاً بين تلك الآلية وبين ممارستها لاختصاصها ، ويأتى على راس تلك العوائق وأهمها نظام تسليم المجرمين.*
*ولا يمكن أن تتضح لنا معالم هذا العمل من دون العبور من خلال قسم أول نستوضح فيه موضوع الحماية الجنائية فى جرائم القانون الدولى الإنسانى ، والذى بانتهاكه تتأتى الملاحقة موضوع القسم الثانى ؛ وفى هذا القسم الأول سوف نُفرد تفصيل للفئات المشمولة بحماية القانون الدولى الإنسانى فى شقه الجنائى سواء أكانت تلك الحماية عامة أو خاصة.هذا عن موضوع الحماية فما هى طرق الانتهاك وأساليبه أو ما نسميه التجريم فى مجال القانون الدولى الإنسانى ، وهو بحث فى الكيوف والأوصاف التى لأنماط السلوك الإجرامى التى تمثل انتهاكاً لموضوع الحماية الجنائية سالفة الذكر ، وذلك من خلال الثالوث المتعارف عليه دولياً تحت مسمى الجرائم الدولية والمتمثلة فى جرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم إبادة الجنس ، وإطلالنا على تلك الأنماط التجريمية سوف يتم من خلال استعراض مضمونها فى التطبيقات القضائية المتلاحقة منذ نورمبرج وطوكيو ومروراً بمحكمتى يوغوسلافيا ورواندا إلى أن استقرت الآن فى النظام الأساسى للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة.*

*ونحسب أن هذا العمل لن تتكامل أركانه إلا إذا ما عرجنا من خلال فصل تمهيدى نستعرض فيه بعض العموميات حول هذا الفرع الذى أطل برأسه علينا فى السنوات الأخيرة والمسمى بالقانون الدولى الإنسانى وخاصةً الشق الجنائى منه مستعرضين من خلال تلك العموميات التعريف بهذا الفرع وتطوره التاريخى ومايمايز بينه وبين القانون الجنائى لحقوق الإنسان والقانون الجنائى الدولى ، وكيف أن هذا الفرع الذى نحسبه جديداً هو إسلامى النسب لحماً وعظماً.*
*وعلى هذا النحو فان خطتنا حول هذا العمل سوف تتخذ هيكلاً ثنائياً فى قسمين نمهد لهما بفصل تمهيدى على النحو التالى :-*

*فصل تمهيدي : عموميات حول القانون الجنائي الدولي الإنساني*
*القسم الأول : موضوع الحماية الجنائية فى جرائم القانون الدولى الإنسانى*
*الباب الأول : الفئات المشمولة بحماية القانون الجنائي الدولي الإنساني ((المجني عليهم المحتملين).*
*الباب الثاني : التجريم في مجال القانون الجنائي الدولي الإنساني*

*القسم الثانى : "آليات الملاحقة الوطنية والدولية لجرائم القانون الدولى الإنسانى.*
*الباب الأول : آليات الملاحقة على المستوى الوطنى.*
*الباب الثاني : آليات الملاحقة على المستوى الدولى.*

*[1] حول تلك الإحصائيات راجع د.إسماعيل عبد الرحمن ، الأسس الأولية للقانون الإنسانى الدولى ، وارد فى القانون الدولى الإنسانى دليل للتطبيق على الصعيد الوطنى ، دار المستقبل العربى ، 2003 ، ص 15 ، فى ذات المعنى د.محمد شكرى عزيز، تاريخ القانون الدولى الإنسانى وطبيعته، وارد فى دراسات فى القانون الدولى الإنسانى، اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر، ط1، دار المستقبل العربى، 2000 ، ص 11 وما بعدها.*

*[2] د.أحمد لطفى السيد ، نحو تفعيل الإنفاذ الجنائى الوطنى لأحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى ، بحث مقدم لمؤتمر الجمعية المصرية للقانون الجنائى الحادى عشر ، القاهرة 20-21 مايو 2003 ، ص 2 .*

*[3] راجع مقال ، السودان ، دارفور ما من أحد نشكو إليه ، ومقال " آخر الأخبار من السودان "..*

*www.amnesty.org/library/index/aroafr54/382004www.ndasudan.org/cgi-bin/news/news.cgi?action=view&item=apr2-43385.html-54k.* 
*شبكة المعلومات الدولية (إنترنت) ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع ، الثلاثاء 26 أبريل 2005.*

*[4] وحتى الخامس عشر من مارس عام 2005 بلغ عدد المصدقين على النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية 98 دولة من أصل 139 وقعت على النظام الأساسي ، توزعت بين 27 دولة أفريقية ، 12 دولة أسيوية ، 15 من دول أوروبا الشرقية ، 19 دولة من أمريكا اللاتينية والبحر الكاريبي ، 25 من غرب ووسط أوروبا. إحصائية واردة بمقال ، سعد صلاح خالص ، العرب والمحكمة الجنائية الدولية ، شبكة المعلومات الدولية (إنترنت) ، 28 مارس 2005 ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع ، الثلاثاء 26 أبريل 2005.*

*www.elaph.com/elabhwriter/2005/3/51329.htm* 

*[5] ولعل السبب فى هذا الاختلاف يعود إلى أن محكمتى يوغوسلافيا ورواندا قد أنشئتا بموجب قرارات مجلس الأمن إعمالاً لأحكام الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة المتعلق بالإخلال بالسلم والأمن الدوليين ، فى حين أن القضاء الجنائى الدولى المنشأ بموجب نظام روما الأساسى قد بنى على دعامة اتفاقية تحترم السيادات الوطنية بقصد تحفيز القضاء الوطن على محاكمة المجرمين الدوليين. راجع د.صلاح الدين عامر ، اختصاص المحكمة الجنائية الدولية بملاحقة مجرمى الحرب ، وارد فى القانون الدولى الإنسانى ، دليل للتطبيق على الصعيد الوطني ، دار المستقبل ، 2003 ، ص470 وما بعدها.*

*[6]وهذا الاتهام بالتقصير التشريعي العربي في مواجهة التغير الحادث في نظم المعاقبة على الجرائم الدولية يؤيده التغافل العربي عن التصديق على النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية ، حيث لم تصادق من الدول العربية على هذا النظام ، سوى الأردن وجيبوتي. ويدعونا ذلك للتساؤل حول مبررات الرعب العربي الذي يبدو واقفا بقوة وراء تغافل الدول العربية للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة ونظامها الأساسي. أهو نزول على رغبة الإدارة الأمريكية ، خاصة وأن تلك الأخيرة قد سحبت توقيعها الذي كانت قد قررته في الحادي والثلاثين من ديسمبر عام 2000 ، حين أبلغت في السادس من مايو 2002 الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة أنها لا ترغب في أن تكون جزءً من هذه المعاهدة ، وبالتالي فإن توقيعها سالف الذكر يعتبر لاغيا وغير ملزم لها. والعجب أننا كعرب نساير في ذلك أيضاً الجانب الإسرائيلي رغم ما بينيا من إشكاليات قانونية قد لا يحلها إلا اللجوء للقضاء الجنائي الدولي ، وأخصها أزمة الأسري المصريين أبان حرب يونيو 1967 ، ولا عجب أن تقف الدول العربية وكذا الإسلامية حائرة أمام المصادقة النهائية اكتفاءً بأنها قد وقعت على النظام الأساسى كمصر وسوريا والإمارات العربية المتحدة وعمان واليمن والمغرب وإيران الإسلامية.*
*راجع: سعد صلاح خالص ، العرب والمحكمة الجنائية الدولية ، شبكة المعلومات الدولية (إنترنت) ، 28 مارس 2005 ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع ، الثلاثاء 26 أبريل 2005.*

*www.elaph.com/elabhwriter/2005/3/51329.htm* 

*[7] والحق أنه قد بدأت بعض الجهود من قبل الحكومة المصرية وكذا في بعض الدول العربية وبعض المؤتمرات ذات الطابع الإقليمي العربي تولي اهتماماً بجوانب تطبيق القانون الدولي الإنسانى ومنها : قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 149 لسنة 2000 بإنشاء اللجنة القومية للقانون الدولى الإنسانى ، والصادر برئاسة مجلس الوزراء بمصر فى 23 يناير 2000 . القرار الجمهورى رقم (408) لسنة 1999 بإنشاء اللجنة الوطنية لشئون القانون الدولى الإنسانى وتحديد اختصاصاتها والصادر برئاسة الجمهورية باليمن فى 11 ديسمبر 1999. إعلان القاهرة الصادر بمناسبة عقد المؤتمر الإقليمى العربى بمناسبة الاحتفال باليوبيل الذهبى لاتفاقيات جنيف للقانون الدولى الإنسانى خلال الفترة من 14-16 نوفمبر 1999. اجتماع الخبراء العرب بشأن متابعة تنفيذ " إعلان القاهرة " ، القاهرة من 7-9 مايو 2001 ، خطة العمل المقترحة لتطبيق أحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى. خطة العمل الإقليمية لتطبيق القانون الدولى الإنسانى على الصعيد العربى لعام 2003. وينبغى الإشارة إلى المرجع القيم الذى صدر عن بعثة اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر بالقاهرة سنة 2000 بعنــوان " دراسات فى القانون الدولى الإنسانى " والذى قدم له السيد الدكتور وزير التعليم العالى الأسبق أ.د/ مفيد شهاب ، وكذا إلى المرجع العمدة الصادر تحت عنوان القانون الدولي الإنساني ، دليل للتطبيق على الصعيد الوطني ، والذي قدم له الأستاذ الجليل الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور. ويجب الإشارة هنا إلى الجهد الذي باشرته الجمعية المصرية للقانون الجنائي من خلال مؤتمرها الحادي عشر الذي انعقد بالقاهرة في الفترة من 20-21 مايو 2003 تحت عنوان القانون الدولي الإنسانى بين الاتفاقيات الدولية والتشريعات الجنائية المصرية ، والذي انتهى في توصياته إلى ضرورة الاهتمام بدراسات القانون الدولي الإنساني وتطبيقاتها في المجال الجنائي في الجامعات المصرية ، وإيمانا بأهمية تلك التوصية التي حرص عليها استأذنا الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور جاء تخيرنا لموضوع هذا العمل. ومن المعروف أن اتفاقيات جنيف الأربع المؤرخة 12 أغسطس 1949 تم تحريرها باللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية فقط ، وقد قامت مصر بترجمتها إلى اللغة العربية بمناسبة الموافقة على تلك الاتفاقيات وإصدارها ، كما تم نشرها بملحق الوقائع المصرية فى أول أكتوبر سنة 1953 مع المرسوم بإصدارها فى سنة 1952 ويتضمن النص على العمل باتفاقيات جنيف الأربع بشان حماية ضحايا الحرب اعتباراً من 10 مايو سنة 1953 ، كما تم الموافقة على انضمام مصر للبروتوكولين الإضافيين الصادرين عام 1977 بموجب قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 282 لسنة 1992 ، بعد موافقة مجلس الشعب بجلسة 19 من يوليو 1992 ، وهو القرار الذى نشر فى 24 من ديسمبر سنة 1992 .لمزيد من التفاصيل راجع : المستشار / أمين المهدى ، الجوانب التشريعية لتنفيذ أحكام القانون الدولى الإنسانى ، العلاقة التبادلية بين القانون الدولى الإنسانى والقانون المصرى ، القانون الدولى الإنسانى دليل للتطبيق على الصعيد الوطنى ، دار المستقبل العربى ، القاهرة ، 2003 ، ص 275 وما بعدها.*


*[8] ومن عجب أن تهتم دولة أوربية كبلجيكا ببلاغ امرأة عربية ضد رئيس وزراء إسرائيل عن واقعة حدثت على أرض عربية بحسبان أن قانونها يسمح بتطبيق مبدأ الاختصاص العالمى دونما ثمة صلة تربط أى منهم بالواقعة محل البلاغ وبغض النظر عن جنسية المجنى عليه أو المتهم ووجوده على إقليم أيهم من عدمه.ومن هذا المنطلق طبقت إحدى المحاكم البلجيكية مبدأ الاختصاص العالمى حين أدانت أربعة متهمين ( بمدد سجن تتراوح بين 12 –20 عاماً ) مقيمين ببلجيكا من مواطنى رواندا اثنان منهم من راهبات إحدى دور العبادة ، وذلك بشأن اشتراكهم فى قتل 3500 من المدنيين الأبرياء اللذين وفدوا إلى ذلك الدير خوفاً على حياتهم.وهو المبدأ الذى تسعى بلجيكا إلى تطبيقه أيضا فيما يتعلق بالبلاغ المقدم ضد وزير خارجية الكونغو بشأن تحريضه على ارتكاب أعمال الإبادة الجماعية فى الكونغو على الرغم من وجوده خارج بلجيكا.وضد رئيس ساحل العاج " لوران جباجبو " ، وسلفه الجنرال " روبير جى " ووزيرى الداخلية والدفاع " إيميل بوجادودو " و " موييز ليداكواسى " ، بموجب الشكوى المرفوعة من حوالى 150 شخص تعرضوا لوقائع تعذيب واغتصاب واغتيال من قبل قوات الأمن فى ساحل العاج.* 
*راجع مقال د.محمود شريف بسيونى ، شارون وميلوسيفيتش وجهان لعملة واحدة ، الوارد على شبكة المعلومات الدولية " إنترنت " فى 30 يوليو 2001 ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع 26/4/2005 .*

*www.sis.gov.eg/online/ahtml/0300721b.htm-30k* 
*راجع أيضاً مقال " مجرمو حرب أفارقة للمحاكمة ببلجيكا " ، وارد على الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات " إنترنت " فى 28 يونيو 2001 ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع 26/4/2005.*

*www.islamonline.net/arabic/news/2001-06/29/article12shtml-59k* 

*[9] وقد حاكمت فرنسا فى عام 1994 حينما دخل قانون عقوباتها حيز النفاذ أحد المنتمين إلى قبيلة الهوتو برواندا بتهمة ارتكابه جرائم حرب فى رواندا ضد عدد من المنتمين إلى قبائل التوتسى. وحاكمت استراليا من قبل فى عام 1991 مواطناً روسى الجنسية بتهمة ارتكابه جرائم حرب فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ، وآخر صربى فى عام 1994 بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم حرب فى يوغوسلافيا السابقة.وهو ما فعلته ألمانيا فى عام 1995 قبل اثنين من صريبا وثالثاً من كرواتيا ، وكذا فعلته هولندا قبل أحد المواطنين الصرب.أو يمكننا القول هنا أن الدول الأوربية قد أعملت هنا قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم " من رأى منكم منكراً فليغيره بيده فان لم يستطع بلسانه ، فان لم يستطع فبقلبه وهذا اضعف الأيمان "كما أعملت قول المسيح عليه السلام " من يرغب السلام فليعمل للعدالة " . كل ذلك والعرب المسلمون منهم والمسيحيون فى ثبات عميق غافلون عما بلغته الإنسانية من تطور.* 
*راجع مقال د.محمود شريف بسيونى ، شارون وميلوسيفيتش وجهان لعملة واحدة ، الوارد على شبكة المعلومات الدولية " إنترنت " فى 30 يوليو 2001 ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع 26/4/2005 .*
*www.sis.gov.eg/online/ahtml/0300721b.htm-30k*

*[10] الأمر الذى يرفع عقوبة المواد 230 ، 233 ، 234 فقرة 1 ، 2 ، 236 ، 238 ، 240 ، 241 ، 242 ، 243 من قانون العقوبات المصرى.*

*[11] والحق أن هذا التساؤل قد يتجاوز المشرع المصرى ليواجه المشرع فى بعض الدول الأخرى وأخصها المشرع العراقى فبحكم ما بلغته الأحوال السياسية فى العراق الآن طُرحت تساؤلات حول الآلية التى يجب أن تتكون لمحاكمة رئيس العراق الأسبق صدام حسين عن تلك الاتهامات التى وُجهت له والمتمثلة فى: استخدام الغاز ضد الأكراد فى حلبجة عام 1988 ، قمع التمرد الشيعى عام 1991 ، حرب إيران ما بين أعوام 1980-1988 ، غزو الكويت ما بين عام 1990 –1991 ، وتحريضه على قتل عشيرة البارزانى خلال حقبة الثمانينات.هل ستكون آلية وطنية بحتة ، وإذا كانت هكذا فهل لدى المشرع العراقى ما يعاقب على تلك الجرائم أم ستكون محاكمة دولية خاصة عن طريق محكمة دولية مؤقتة تتماثل مع تلك القائمة بشأن جرائم الحرب فى الإقليم اليوغوسلافى والرواندى أم يمكن أن يدفع بصدام أمام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية.ولدينا أن أياً ما كانت الجهة التى ستتولى محاكمة الرئيس العراقى الأسبق فان الفيصل فى النهاية هو عدالة المحاكمة وهنا يذكر المحامى البلجيكى " دومينيك جريساي " أن الحاجة تقتضى وجود محكمة دولية تحكمه قوانين واضحة ويشارك فيها قضاة محايدون.ولا شك انه إذا استمرت محاكمة صدام حسين على هذا النحو الهزلى الذى تناقلته وسائل الإعلام أمام القاضى " سليم الجلبى " والذى يتصل لأحمد الجلبى عضو مجلس الحكم الانتقالى العراقى المنحل والوزير فى حكومة إبراهيم الجعفرى رئيس الوزراء العراقى الحالى ، ويحمل الجنسية الأمريكية وشريك فى عدد من الشركات ذات الصلة بنائب الرئيس الأمريكى " ديك تشينى " يفتقر إلى ابسط قواعد المحاكمة العادلة ومن ثم يمكن لصدام أن ينتزع من التاريخ براءة قانونية غير مستحقة حتى ولو عوقب بالإعدام ، لان التاريخ سيثبت أن محاكمته لم تكن شرعية ، أو على حد قول صحيفة " ليبراسيون " الفرنسية أن هذه المحاكمة ستتجول إلى " مسرحية " إذا لم يتم إعادة النظر فى تشكيل المحكمة بحيث تصبح محكمة تستعمل باسم الشعب لا باسم سلطة الاحتلال.* 
*راجع حول محاكمة صدام وبعض إشكالياتها السياسية والقانونية : كمبردج مارى بريدجيس ، لغز محاكمة صدام ، أخبار اليوم ، عدد 3113 ، س 60 ، ص 6 ، الأخبار ، العدد 16283 ، فى 1/7/2004 ، ص 6 ، ياسر الزيات ، إسرائيل … الراعى الرسمى لمحاكمة صدام ! ، صوت الأمة ، الإصدار الثانى ، ع 188 ، ص 9 ، محمد راغب ، " انتصار لصدام " ، الوفد ، ع 5421 ، ص 6 ، محمد صابرين ، " لا تحاكموه وحده " ، الأهرام ، ع 42942 ، س 128 ، ص 4 ، محاكمة صدام حسين غير قانونية ، المساء ، العدد 17229 ، س 48 ، ص 2 ، المساء ، ع 17230 ، س 48 ، ص 2 ، 3 ، محمد غزلان ، " هروب صدام حسين ورجاله قبل المحاكمة " ، الوفد ، ع 5421 ، ص 2 .*

----------


## أم خطاب

مبدئيا شكرا للطرح وان شاء الله غدا اقرا البحث جيدا
فانا كثيرة الاهتمام بالقانون الدولي 

ومنهم الجناائي

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

خالص الشكر والتقدير ، 
وتحت أمر حضرتك فى أى موضوعات ومداخلات جنائى أو دولى ، لأن تخصصى فى الماجستير جنائى دولى ، وفى الدكتوراة جنائى.
تحياتى.

----------


## أم خطاب

ترتبط مسألة إنشاء القانون الجنائي الدولي وتطويره ارتباطاً وثيقاً بحل القضايا الجوهرية للعلاقات الدولية العصرية ألا وهي حفظ السلام وأمن البشرية ودرء أعمال العدوان ومنع الانتهاكات الواسعة للحقوق والحريات الأساسية وغيرها من القضايا التي تعكر الأجواء الدولية اليوم. 

إن رفع مستوى التعاون بين الدول في المقاضاة الجنائية للأشخاص المذنبين بمخالفة القانون الدولي ومعاقبتهم من شأنه أن يساعد على تفعيل الكفاح في سبيل درء أخطر أصناف الجرائم الدولية ووضع حد لها. 

استأثرت مسألة جوهر وآفاق القانون الجنائي الدولي ولا تزال تستأثر اهتماماً خاصاً في مجال العلم، وثمة عدد لا بأس به من المذاهب في هذا الصدد، المتناقضة، كالعادة، وغير الموضوعة بشكل كاف. وانطلاقاً من هذه النقطة ينبغي في رأينا القيام بتحليل القانون الجنائي الدولي من زاوية مصادره ونظريته من أجل فهم جوهر الموضوع. 



شكرا لحضرت الدكتور

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكور يا دكتور على هذا البحث القيم 
واتمنى من حضرتك ان تساعدنى فى ان احصل على معلومات عن القانون الجنائى الدولى الانسانى  لانى بجد نفسى  تكون رسالة الدكتوراه بتاعتى فى هذا المجال .... لانى اعشق القانون الجنائى واحب الدولى وهذا الموضوع - القانون الدولى الانسانى - درسته فى الماجيستير  وقد لفت انتباهى واستهوانى بشكل رهيب فكان عندى الرغبه لاجل ان احضر فى القانون الجنائى الدولى 
ولكنى اريد ان احصل على المعلومات الكافيه بشانه حتى اتمكن من دراسته دراسه جيده وبحث مشاكله ومشاكل تطبيقه 
فارجو من اخى شاكرا ان تساعدنى فى ذلك ولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير و
وجزاك الله خيرا .. 
وارجو التواصل مع حضرتك 
*medoganna@yahoo.com*

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا اخ وسوف يقوم الدكتور بمساعدتك ان شاء الله

----------

